# South Wales support group?



## Philcos29 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi,

Was just wondering if anyone knew if there was a support group/network/meeting in the South Wales area that may be able to provide some help and support in dealing with moving on?

Many thanks

Philcos29


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Philcos, I'm not aware of anything sorry but that's not to say there isn't anything. I've been making use of the counselling service a lot lately. That should be available to you too. Hope you're ok, not sure I'd be much help but feel free to inbox me if you want.xx


----------



## blou1 (Aug 4, 2011)

Infertility Network UK / More to Life offer support. Contact them via their websites. x


----------

